# Help on known donor issue please???????



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi girls wonder if someone here can help me?  I am 42 years old and currently on my 2nd cycle of ivf.  However have been for follie scan today and only have 2 follies even though m on maximum dose of menopur.  We are not giving up as we know it only takes one egg but realise we have to face facts that perhaps at my age and with such a poor response to the drugs that this will be our last go with my own eggs.

My best friend has today offered to be our egg donor if we wish. She did offer a year ago but did not realise she was quite so serious.  

Does anyone know if there is any protocol to follow on known donors or if there is any age restriction, as my friend is 37, and i have a feeling the cut off point for donor eggs is 35?

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Kate

What a lovely friend you have!  

The cut-off point for donors is usually 35, because that is the age at which fertility starts to decline, but clinics may be more relaxed when you have recruited a known donor, because you are the person taking the risk on the donor's fertility.  It does help if your donor has had her own children fairly recently, because her fertility was still good then and has hopefully not tailed off too much since.  If you do go down the donor route (and obviously I hope you won't need to), then I would suggest you don't wait too long, and that you speak to your preferred clinic sooner rather than later.  Some clinics are more relaxed about the age limit than others.

If I can help with anything more, please feel free to ask.  And good luck with your present TX - it does work for some people at 42!

Essex Girl x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you essex girl.  Your little elizabeth sure is a cutie pie!

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------

